# raced a M3 last night and won 3 times :-)



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

2am this morning car was running like a dream.

perfect temp and every thing, car felt V fast.

was on the way home from GF house.

M3 comes up fast on my tail and at next set of light comes next to me.

I won 

2nd set of light we raced again

I won 

3rd set he asked me to wind down the window as asked "what the fuck you got, your wasting me"

I just said "its modded slighty"

he said "so is mine i am pushing 350 bhp" "have you got smg"

No i said its a manual 

lights changed and we did it again and another win for me even up to 80+mph then i had to turn off for a round about.

I tell you nice dense air and about 10 oc must be worth a good few BHP.

And i dont want to hear all this bull about racing on public roads thanks.
heard it all before.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

get in nice one.....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What's the point of your post?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

That he have "wasting" a BMW M3. :lol: :lol: :lol:

wfg, Hans.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

a lot of people on here are always asking whats car's faster ?

as Its a TT forum I thought i would tell my tail :!:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> What's the point of your post?


To brag?

Methinks the M3 driver had no idea how to use his car.

267bhp and 300ft/lb of torque in a ~1500kg car

vs

343bhp and 291ft/lb of torque in a ~1500kg car

Granted the TT has excellent traction and is probably quicker 0-20, but that's a hollow victory indeed. After that point the gearing and the extra power of a properly driven M3 would blow a TT into the weeds, providing both drivers were mashing their clutch / car to the same %...

If I'm not in clutch-burning mood, I'm happy to let the odd hot hatch sneak a couple of yards away from the lights, but they're quickly reeled in when we're both rolling...


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Why do people seem to need to resort to swear words to illustrate a point? Its OK (AFAIK) in the flame room but not acceptable in the main forum.

There really is no need for it. The English language has plenty of descriptive words available without the need for using profanities.

(and I would have to agree that something was amiss here as the M3 is certainly the quicker car if driven properly or if the driver is trying)

:roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> What's the point of your post?


What't the point of yours?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Tell your "tail"? Must be another government success story. It's not big, and it's not clever.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

clived said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > What's the point of your post?
> ...


To pose a question - but like the original it ain't very scientific is it?


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

was it the old shape m3?

if it was it was more than likely about 1800kg, with all the extra subs and amps and ofcourse the big stash of drugs he would be carying around.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

As soon as I read the title I knew this guy was going to get stick. :lol:

[smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

saint said:


> What's the point of your post?


i think i post if i had wasted an m3 3 times 8) 
and stop racing on public roads
:wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The M3 driver must have had his seat all the way back and obviously couldn't reach the pedals.


----------



## antt (Jul 26, 2005)

As an ex rs man I have seen this type of thing happen before on the rs owners club forum about two years ago, what I mean is, is that the guy is just posting something that he feels may be of interest to other tt owners, thats all, admittedly he does come across a bit "boy racer" but so what?

Anyway back to my point, this kind of thing was happening on the rs owners club web site ie. rs focus owners making comments like "whats the point of your post" and eventually what happened was that a new web site was formed called Passionford and is now alot more popular than the rs owners club site which has gained a reputation among the younger drivers as being a bit "stuck up"

This guy is obviously very enthusiastic about tt's so surely he should be made to feel welcome? At the end of the day if you don't have to reply?

Ant.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

LOL...'

beat' a lotus espirit once as he made a bit bit of a mess of his getaway Did'nt bother at the next set of lights as the result would of of been slightly different, On a similar note i got blown away by one of those Toyota Turbo things the other day, and he did'nt bother the second time for the same reason,...

What it did give me was a laugh as someone in superior machinery is flailing about trying to save a a bit of pride (myself included  )


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Regardless of whether the m3 driver can drive or not. I bet you he woke up this morning thinking what the hell happened to his Â£40k rocketship yesturday.


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

well you did better than me, the M3 i raced the other day, kicked my ass


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

AxlFoley said:


> well you did better than me, the M3 i raced the other day, kicked my ass


A bit of perspective at last... 8)


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> LOL...'
> 
> beat' a lotus espirit once as he made a bit bit of a mess of his getaway Did'nt bother at the next set of lights as the result would of of been slightly different, On a similar note i got blown away by one of those Toyota Turbo things the other day, and he did'nt bother the second time for the same reason,...
> 
> What it did give me was a laugh as someone in superior machinery is flailing about trying to save a a bit of pride (myself included  )


This is one of the main reasons I have a G40 which is cl badged. The look on people's faces is awesome. After making them struggle, more often than not slow right down and let them overtake so they can take a real good look at the "banger".


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

sssgucci said:


> Regardless of whether the m3 driver can drive or not. I bet you he woke up this morning thinking what the hell happened to his Â£40k rocketship yesturday.


Would he? This sort of thing happens all the time - I never lost any sleep when a Clio/Corsa/Focus/Micra etc beat me from lights esp as I knew they'd be trying and I just let them get on with it - but I am sure their respective forums would be filled with "I beat a TT" type threads........ it's just the natural food chain.

May give the TT driver a wee thrill for a few mins but does not prove anything and is not really a TT interest story.

<sa|nt leaves to burn up Stirling in his Berlingo ....... oh yes...!! That DB9 is toast today>


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I knew I would get it which is why i stated

"i dont want to hear all this bull about racing on public roads thanks. 
heard it all before"

why do people mod there cars if your not going to use the power ?
and everybody and i mean everybody on here breaks the speed limit.

may be the TT has a soft image because most are driven like women.

the guy was well shocked to be beat by the TT and I was also.

yes i admit being a boy racer I love cars and drive fast even though i am 30+ 
its the first proper race I have had in the TT in 3 months so I shared it with you all.
I have no need to brag it was just a story.

To start saying BMW driven properly etc and not scientific does not come into it.

Facts come into it we raced i won end of. its that simple.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

saint said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of whether the m3 driver can drive or not. I bet you he woke up this morning thinking what the hell happened to his Â£40k rocketship yesturday.
> ...


Not true if the the BMW driver WAS trying.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

My 2p
A lot of care (and a bit of a sense of humour) as well as mutual respect of some quality metal goes a long way in these situations.
Its easy to get carried away, and not everyone wants to rise to it.... but it can be childish fun.

Anyone with who can get 25K credit could buy an e46 M3 these days, just not many of those that do can actually drive one. Same as anyone with 10-15k could get a decent enough TT.

Who'd have a VAG forced 1.8 four pot over a MPower straight 6 3.2?
I know the answer for me at least. :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> LOL...'
> 
> beat' a lotus espirit once as he made a bit bit of a mess of his getaway Did'nt bother at the next set of lights as the result would of of been slightly different, On a similar note i got blown away by one of those Toyota Turbo things the other day, and he did'nt bother the second time for the same reason,...
> 
> What it did give me was a laugh as someone in superior machinery is flailing about trying to save a a bit of pride (myself included  )


I'm no boy-racer :roll: but you have to a a little fun everynow and again [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Surely you don't expect to post "I've heard it all before" and for people to go "oh, ok, I won't comment then". To quote a saying, "with power comes responsibility" - you've demonstrated you have one of these.

Enjoy your victory if it makes you happy; there is always someone out there that is bigger/better/faster than you.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I dont think saint gets it

you have to have it in your blood and he just does not.

the m3 wanted to race that was the point 
I wanted to race also to see what would happen.

we chatted and waved all good fun if you ask me.

and a perfect end to a perfect day as it was my B-day
good food, time with GF :wink: and a race, cannot ask for more than that i tell you.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> I dont think saint gets it.


Well he's not alone. Racing on public roads is stupid, but each to his own.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

its nice to see the usual brigade of posters rearing their heads to knock others down.


----------



## robertroe (Jun 30, 2005)

Happy birthday mate, its my bday today hope I have an equally good day 

Don't see the problem with putting your foot down in the early hours, provided you are feeling up to it...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> I dont think saint gets it
> 
> you have to have it in your blood and he just does not.
> 
> ...


Oh you're so wrong - what you are talking about is competitiveness - everyone has some just they let it out in different ways. Me - I think I've won far more important races than your beemer race - both for myself and for my country - but of course whatever floats your buoyancy aid.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

mrdemon said:


> I dont think saint gets it
> 
> you have to have it in your blood and he just does not.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday for yesturday. [smiley=party2.gif]

What did you get? 8)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Oh you're so wrong - what you are talking about is competitiveness - everyone has some just they let it out in different ways. Me - I think I've won far more important races than your beemer race - both for myself and for my country - but of course whatever floats your buoyancy aid.


Very clever, just probably a little too subtle for those that don't know you.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

saint said:


> Me - I think I've won far more important races than your beemer race - both for myself and for my country - but of course whatever floats your buoyancy aid.


Saint..... are you.... are you really him... ? 

yeah... Jackie...  :wink:


----------



## robertroe (Jun 30, 2005)

> Very clever, just probably a little too subtle for those that don't know you.


Yeah too subtle for me  Figured Saint was bragging about something but wasn't sure what...

So what gives?


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

The only reason people are having a 'Pop' is because this is MrPoular, sorry MrDemon.
Had it of been anyone else they would have posted replies differently.

Of course his TT is not as fast as the M3, but that wasn't his point.
He called it on, he had a taker and had his day.

Wwhats wrong with Samson and Goliath stories...we're Brits and support the underdog.

Savour that memory MrDemon, the driver was probably up all night on Charlie :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

mrdemon said:


> I dont think saint gets it
> 
> you have to have it in your blood and he just does not.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday mate

Hmmmm is there any point us going to Cambridge 

Always nice when you have a friendly race...Best one i had was with a R32 when i had my V6. when we eventually stopped at some lights we had laugh about it! He joked he was  to lose to a estate agents car. I said its always nice to beat someone in a Hairdressers car


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

dee said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Me - I think I've won far more important races than your beemer race - both for myself and for my country - but of course whatever floats your buoyancy aid.
> ...


Eh the Saint is Jackie........Noway..........Wow


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

itstony said:


> The only reason people are having a 'Pop' is because this is MrPoular, sorry MrDemon.


Have to disagree with this one - I don't even know who mrdemon is. I say it again, does anyone really expect to say "I had three races on a public road" and not get any stick? Bit naive if so.

As for saint, well he used to compete competitively for his country is the first point. The second is that he used to go to school with, and is still friendly with, DC of formula 1 fame. So there is a certain amount of racing "in his blood". For his work, he drives a white van! Do I need to say anymore??!!?!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

BreTT said:


> For his work, he drives a white van! Do I need to say anymore??!!?!


So he just can't drive then  Sorry


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

mrdemon said:


> a lot of people on here are always asking whats car's faster ?
> 
> as Its a TT forum I thought i would tell my tail :!:


sorry to tell you this, but my 225TTC has just shy of 270 bhp and no way can it stay with an M3. I have a friend who owns an M3 and I can assure you, it's very fast and out handles a TT with little effort. To get a decent 'race' he needs to find 911's to play with, not TT's. To get a TT to pull 0 to 100 mph in under 11 seconds requires a lot more than 270 bhp :wink: I suspect your opponent wasn't trying too hard or was a crap driver :roll: Either way - glad you smoked the M3 just the same 8)


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

BreTT said:


> itstony said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason people are having a 'Pop' is because this is MrPoular, sorry MrDemon.
> ...


DC's dad is the Ice Cream van driver at Brands  

:wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

dee said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > itstony said:
> ...


Is it Rossi's?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > For his work, he drives a white van! Do I need to say anymore??!!?!
> ...


Aye, he is almost as bad as some of those cab drivers out there. :wink:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

BreTT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: you asked for that Jamie :wink:


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

well done for creaming the m3!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dee said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


took that one right on the chin m8 :wink: :lol:


----------



## robertroe (Jun 30, 2005)

> As for saint, well he used to compete competitively for his country is the first point. The second is that he used to go to school with, and is still friendly with, DC of formula 1 fame. So there is a certain amount of racing "in his blood".


What did he used to compete competitively (can you compete in any other way) in? And also going to school with and being friendly with someone wouldnt count as being "in his blood" would it, unless it was a very "close" school 

Although reading this back it might sound like I'm "having a pop" but I'm not I'm just curious!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

dee said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Yeah i did......Problem with us cab drivers as it is with White van drivers. Is that we THINK we are the best drivers in the world


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Yeah i did......Problem with us cab drivers as it is with White van drivers. Is that we THINK we are the best drivers in the world


you will be after DC job next :wink:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

do you notice saint and Brett are both from Scotland.

:wink:

why are you sorry to tell me a M3 is quicker ?

maybe it is, last night it was not.

In any race the fastest car does not always win.

and having a friend in F1 dont mean you have it in your blood it means DC has it in his  not that he is any good now days.

If you want to brag thats the winning line
"both for myself and for my country "

spill it then what did you race? if you have gone that far in saying you did it for your country you may as well tell us mear mortals.


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Happy birthday to both of you. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah i did......Problem with us cab drivers as it is with White van drivers. Is that we THINK we are the best drivers in the world
> ...


I could drive faster than him in reverse, while eating a pie and talking on the phone  Oh and smoking a ciggie


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

what type of pie and is it moded? :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

That DB9 beat me again today.... it did have the inside line though through the roundabout. :evil:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

At least my post get the most reads lol

Got to go and do some work 

will check back later to find out what saint has be racing for his country.

a few people are now interested


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


I'm actually working tonight and tomorrow out on the road. First time in over a year. Not all bad though over Â£500 for taking chicks to the club and back...Quite looking forward to it  Makes a nice change, getting out of the office


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

mrdemon said:


> I knew I would get it which is why i stated
> 
> "i dont want to hear all this bull about racing on public roads thanks.
> heard it all before"
> ...


Totally agree, great read - good on ya  
First and last time I am going to say this as I think forum bickering is lame - If you don't have anything good \ constructive to say, DON'T SAY IT!! :-*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> what type of pie and is it moded? :lol:


Yeah extra chilli for Extra Boost


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> will check back later to find out what saint has be racing for his country.
> 
> a few people are now interested


The clue is in his original post.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> do you notice saint and Brett are both from Scotland.
> 
> :wink:


Funnily enough, there are around 5m people up here, so the chances of two people posting from here are reasonably high.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

popeye?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> If you want to brag thats the winning line
> "both for myself and for my country "
> 
> spill it then what did you race? if you have gone that far in saying you did it for your country you may as well tell us mear mortals.


Well it certainly wasn't M3's. :wink:


----------



## AdamTT (Jan 6, 2005)

mrdemon said:


> 2am this morning car was running like a dream.
> 
> perfect temp and every thing, car felt V fast.
> 
> ...


 :lol: Is this story a wind up! The guy was probably pulling off in 3rd gear or something to give you a chance. An m3 would blow the doors off a 270bhp tt im afraid


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> and having a friend in F1 dont mean you have it in your blood it means DC has it in his  not that he is any good now days.


Probably the only reasonable point you have made so far. Fair enough.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

bape said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > I knew I would get it which is why i stated
> ...


Alternatively, if you can't take the inevitable fallout, don't post something stupidly, blatantly controversial. Simple, eh?

mrdemon is, in his own world, the best driver ever. Full of advice for us lesser mortals. Its good to see him putting those skills to the test.

To suggest that "BMW driven properly etc and not scientific does not come into it." is quite funny. Of course it matters if the other person can drive or not. I could stick my recently departed Gran in an Enzo and have a race. I'd beat her in a milk float, but wouldn't feel very proud, and wouldn't be on a forum bragging about it.

The fact that the M3 driver WANTED to race, but obviously didn't know HOW to... I think that's quite important / relevant, don't you?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

BreTT said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > will check back later to find out what saint has be racing for his country.
> ...


Rowing boat's?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

looks like Jampott has an issue with me !!!

whats your problem ?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Look - let's just condense this thread.

I was out in my car last night - raced a car inbetween sets of lights - I won. I got really excited about it and felt I had to tell everyone.

Not very interesting really.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Look - let's just condense this thread.

I was out in my car last night - raced a car inbetween sets of lights - I won. I got really excited about it and felt I had to tell everyone.

Not very interesting really.

Now where is that Optimax thread when I need some stimulation? Or will I just stick to my Red Bull?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mrdemon said:


> looks like Jampott has an issue with me !!!
> 
> whats your problem ?


My problem? No, fella, I don't have a problem. :lol:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

stop reading it then

and tell us what you race for your country ?

it seems only jammpott saint and brett dont like it !


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> bape said:
> 
> 
> > mrdemon said:
> ...


So basically if anyone wanting to post something on any topic is worried about getting a obnoxious sarcastic reply dont post nothing........No matter what it is to do with......You will always recieve a obnoxious sarcastic reply from one of the 3 usual suspects


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> do you notice saint and Brett are both from Scotland.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> ...


So? Are your point is? (Deja Vu)

Maybe he is - just incase it upsets you

Yup it might breakdown

Not MY point as in I did not make it

Who's bragging - you or me?

I ain't no immortal


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

dee said:


> popeye?


What has steak got to do with it?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > bape said:
> ...


Oh that's loaded


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > bape said:
> ...


Are you reading what I'm typing, or are you making it up as you go along?

I'm saying that, if people don't want an obnixious or sarcastic reply, they shouldn't post something blatantly controversial. That's a LONG way away from "wanting to post something on any topic" don't you think?

If people didn't post such utter b*llocks sometimes, there would be nothing for us "usual suspects" to get sarcastic about, would there? :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

How exciting. I do hope I'm one of the three "usual suspects" otherwise I will be so terribly disappointed.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> How exciting. I do hope I'm one of the three "usual suspects" otherwise I will be so terribly disappointed.


I'd be gobsmacked if I wasn't. Suicidal perhaps...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > How exciting. I do hope I'm one of the three "usual suspects" otherwise I will be so terribly disappointed.
> ...


Don't do it! [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just seems for the most part that you find a large amount of posts blatantly controversial. When they actually arnt.


----------



## antt (Jul 26, 2005)

As an ex rs man I have seen this type of thing happen before on the rs owners club forum about two years ago, what I mean is, is that the guy is just posting something that he feels may be of interest to other tt owners, thats all, admittedly he does come across a bit "boy racer" but so what?

Anyway back to my point, this kind of thing was happening on the rs owners club web site ie. rs focus owners making comments like "whats the point of your post" and eventually what happened was that a new web site was formed called Passionford and is now alot more popular than the rs owners club site which has gained a reputation among the younger drivers as being a bit "stuck up"

This guy is obviously very enthusiastic about tt's so surely he should be made to feel welcome? At the end of the day if you don't have to reply?

Ant.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

antt said:


> As an ex rs man I have seen this type of thing happen before on the rs owners club forum about two years ago, what I mean is, is that the guy is just posting something that he feels may be of interest to other tt owners, thats all, admittedly he does come across a bit "boy racer" but so what?
> 
> Anyway back to my point, this kind of thing was happening on the rs owners club web site ie. rs focus owners making comments like "whats the point of your post" and eventually what happened was that a new web site was formed called Passionford and is now alot more popular than the rs owners club site which has gained a reputation among the younger drivers as being a bit "stuck up"
> 
> ...


What's the point of your post?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

saint said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > popeye?
> ...


 :lol:

( What do you think of the older members on the forum then? not like the old days is it?  ) :roll:

guys.... (& gals) why is almost every thread is going this way - there is some bad karma in TT world at the moment... and whilst suggestions have been made that its down to the new members... :lol: the provocation has most certainly come from the 'more established' members (most of who (whom :wink: ) dont drive a TT anymore - not that it matters... :wink: :roll: )


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> antt said:
> 
> 
> > As an ex rs man I have seen this type of thing happen before on the rs owners club forum about two years ago, what I mean is, is that the guy is just posting something that he feels may be of interest to other tt owners, thats all, admittedly he does come across a bit "boy racer" but so what?
> ...


Also your uncanny way of making people feel welcome :roll:

The post actually makes a good point!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

dee said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > dee said:
> ...


Couldnt agree more dee.

Also the fact that none of the members you mention dont even own a TT anymore........Infact they tend to go out of there way to slag TT's and there drivers off.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

antt said:


> As an ex rs man I have seen this type of thing happen before on the rs owners club forum about two years ago, what I mean is, is that the guy is just posting something that he feels may be of interest to other tt owners, thats all, admittedly he does come across a bit "boy racer" but so what?
> 
> Anyway back to my point, this kind of thing was happening on the rs owners club web site ie. rs focus owners making comments like "whats the point of your post" and eventually what happened was that a new web site was formed called Passionford and is now alot more popular than the rs owners club site which has gained a reputation among the younger drivers as being a bit "stuck up"
> 
> ...


FANTASTIC POST. WELL SAID.

All too often on here people speak their true thoughts and i applaud them for that, then you got a load of people ribbing them for it. And then it turns into a 16 page thread in the space of a couple of hours. [smiley=sleeping.gif]

Why?

As Ant has said, if you don't like the thread, don't reply.

I have raced a couple of cars in mine that on paper you would never have thought a TT could beat, but YES, i have beaten them.

The reason i haven't posted it on here is for the precise reason this TT owner is now getting stick for.

I don't know why everyone can't just enjoy the story and the moment.

People often complain this forum is going downhill and to me, it has, and the reason i don't visit as much as i used to is because of all of this bickering.

I'm sure there'll be at least 15 replies saying i'm wrong but who cares, Freedom Of Speech is a wonderful thing (and no, i haven't read the other 5 pages of this thread).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dee said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > dee said:
> ...


Why the need to skirt around the issue? Why not simply name names?


----------



## TThor (Aug 24, 2005)

Don't knock MrDemon. He's a man after my own heart. Who else can claim (apart from me) to have 6 pages within 4 hours?! He's got your goats.... The M3 driver was playing. I've had a ZM Coupe & R32. I currently have a TT 225 Coupe & old DB7. The M3 (even the older E36 321bhp model - which I know well from my old ZM) will leave these cars for dead. Why make an issue of it when the sheer performance figures prove the lie? :evil:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Also the fact that none of the members you mention dont even own a TT anymore........Infact they tend to go out of there way to slag TT's and there drivers off.


See now that is where you are just wrong. I'll slag off a driver of *any* car that drives like a prick and puts me and my family in danger by his/her actions.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> I'm sure there'll be at least 15 replies saying i'm wrong but who cares, Freedom Of Speech is a wonderful thing (and no, i haven't read the other 5 pages of this thread).


As per my original response to Saint, I agree with you both (you and Ant that is!) completely.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

clived said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure there'll be at least 15 replies saying i'm wrong but who cares, Freedom Of Speech is a wonderful thing (and no, i haven't read the other 5 pages of this thread).
> ...


Well that's ok then. We're all one happy (cloned) family. Tony will be pleased with what he has achieved in his years in office.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Also the fact that none of the members you mention dont even own a TT anymore........Infact they tend to go out of there way to slag TT's and there drivers off.


Having an opinion is not conditional upon owning a TT.

Many of us did (in some cases, some years ago), and have since moved on, some came back, some swore they never own one would again.

This place would be totally dull and lifeless without anyone challenging the comments made.
It's all the richer for the diversity and experience of it's many members.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

mrdemon said:


> the m3 wanted to race that was the point
> I wanted to race also to see what would happen.
> 
> we chatted and waved all good fun if you ask me.


This is what its all about.

I had a duel with a Ferrari on the motorway the other day, the "race" went on for nearly 20 miles, we happened to both take the same exit off the motorway and at the lights he opened his window, smiled and waved at me, i reciprocated, and we drove off.

No one harmed and two people who like their cars enjoyed themselves



jgray said:


> its nice to see the usual brigade of posters rearing their heads to knock others down.


Yep, you knew it would happen didn't you.

I would've put money on it even before reading or opening this thread.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jonno said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Also the fact that none of the members you mention dont even own a TT anymore........Infact they tend to go out of there way to slag TT's and there drivers off.
> ...


I think at this point I am supposed to say "I totally agree" as you appear to be backing up part of what I say.

So I totally agree - what an articulate, well thought out post. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


I agree too. I'd be dull and lifeless without this forum.

Oh, wait, that's not what you meant.

Oh, I agree anyway... :lol:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> So I totally agree - what an articulate, well thought out post. :wink:


Brett
Now I _think_ you're taking the pi$$ :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > jonno said:
> ...


I'm so pleased you agree. I agree too. What an agreeable bunch we are.

In hindsight, maybe it is me that is wrong after all. Maybe it IS acceptable to race on public roads after all. I withdraw all my previous statements as I am clearly in the minority and really feel the need to follow the herd instinct.

Now where did I leave my driving gloves?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

jampott said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Mine is not to name and shame 
for those who know are laid to blame
so dont look for stones and sticks 
cos those that are, are a bunch of... idiots... :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


I agree.

What's the point of your post?

What's my raison d'etre?

What's my motivation?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I guess my views are a little coloured, but I make no excuse for them.

Having spent the last six years around people in the fire brigade in Edinburgh, and having a brother-in-law and sister-in-law in the police, I've heard of some pretty horrendous tales from them. They've had to knock on doors at all times of the day and night to break grim news to family and loved ones. One of the worst incidents was when one of the guys in the brigade attended a crash and when he got there found his son dying at the roadside.

We have some of the best driving roads up here in Scotland, but when car meets wall or oncoming vehicle, the results are usually grim. Enjoy your racing, but keep it down there if you must.

With that, I'm off to battle the traffic through Glasgow. Enjoy your long weekend and I hope everyone arrives safely at their destination.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

M3sly just registered.

I think this thread is being viewed on other forums. :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

clived said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure there'll be at least 15 replies saying i'm wrong but who cares, Freedom Of Speech is a wonderful thing (and no, i haven't read the other 5 pages of this thread).
> ...


I really don't know what is unclear here!! My orignal post has nothing to do with Mr Demon directly - nothing to do with TTs - nothing to do with me not having one and am sure that is the same with others. And to consider that there is some sort of snobbery over newer members is ridiculous.

Maybe my post was a little premature, I appologise for this, in hindsight I should have waited until atleast one page of backslapping had been logged.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

How can your post, which was a direct question to Mr Demon, have nothing to do with him? :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

BreTT said:


> I guess my views are a little coloured, but I make no excuse for them.
> 
> Having spent the last six years around people in the fire brigade in Edinburgh, and having a brother-in-law and sister-in-law in the police, I've heard of some pretty horrendous tales from them. They've had to knock on doors at all times of the day and night to break grim news to family and loved ones. One of the worst incidents was when one of the guys in the brigade attended a crash and when he got there found his son dying at the roadside.
> 
> ...


Brett i dont disagree with you. However i dont thnk anyone on here is really a complete idiot....Abit of drag racing between lights on a dual carraige way when your the only 2 cars in sight isnt the same thing as racing like complete idiots trying to overtake on blind bends. I'm all for abit of fun if its late a night, hardly anything on the road's but i dont actually race more of follow the leader if your going through some nice lanes. Unless on a m/way when there is plenty of room to overtake without the threat of hitting a on-coming car. If i am having abit of fun with someone and they turn out to be suicidal twats then its just a case of easing off and letting them go....I dont want to kill myself or be responsible for another person injury. I have no time of idiots that blast past schools knowing that there are kids about or trying to race people on a busy road trying to thread themselves through traffic and into the face of oncoming traffic. But i think most people have the good sense of knowing when to get abit spirited with there driving and when to slow down.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

DXN said:


> M3sly just registered.
> 
> I think this thread is being viewed on other forums. :?


this forum is always being read by other Forum members. The 350z mob proved this the other day.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


I wasn't slagging off the TT either. In fact I don't recall doing so for quite some time. Audi in general... yes! The TT specifically? No.

I just fancied wading in with some facts and figures which, although are proof of nothing at all, go some way to show that there was something other than an outright, head-to-head race going on...

And a few other M3 owners and even TT drivers have stepped forward and admitted / stated their case. The TT, even a chipped one, can't beat an M3 (all other things being equal).

Quite why this is taken as a slagging off of the TT, or some kind of wind-up exercise is beyond me. The OP chose to go public with a truly woeful tale. I daresay some local lad has a 316 with some M3 decals on it. Those of us in the real world questioned it, and now we've 7+ pages of b*llocks yet again...

Ok - I can be sarcastic and abraisive, but so what?

Unlike BreTT, I haven't had to handle the fallout of street racing. I do still have a go when the mood takes me, but you won't see me coming on here and bragging about the Lambo I just thrashed when patently the difference between the performance of the 2 cars is such that it can't have been a true "race"...

That's it, really.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

it has to be a Scotish thing i am sure of it.

but i come back to a 7 page story and no doubt my name is mud on the BMW forum now

last week i was famous on the 350z forum 

not only that they must be laughing as us lot right now talking like this.

Brett, Saint and Jammpott have funny issues going on in there minds which need help if you ask me.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

mrdemon said:


> it has to be a Scotish thing i am sure of it.
> 
> but i come back to a 7 page story and no doubt my name is mud on the BMW forum now
> 
> ...


Thik it maybe infamous now Demon :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mrdemon said:


> it has to be a Scotish thing i am sure of it.
> 
> but i come back to a 7 page story and no doubt my name is mud on the BMW forum now
> 
> ...


If you want to get personal about it, we aren't the ones with random capital letters, random punctuation, a new line for each sentence (can't you type a paragraph or something?) and the worst spelling / typing this side of Abi!

For the record, I'm not Scotish (sic) and there is nowt wrong with me noggin.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

my speiing is crap

so what. !!!


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

jampott said:


> but you won't see me coming on here and bragging about the Lambo I just thrashed when patently the difference between the performance of the 2 cars is such that it can't have been a true "race"...


good point...!!!

The next time anyone wants to go to a track day, we can save a fortune by writing all the details of your car onto a small card (I know a good printer), we can make lots of copies and on a pre arranged date and time, we can all meet at south mimms and play Trump cards. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

:lol: :lol:

I used to love those cards when i was a kid


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

dee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > but you won't see me coming on here and bragging about the Lambo I just thrashed when patently the difference between the performance of the 2 cars is such that it can't have been a true "race"...
> ...


All joking aside that is actually a good idea and could be an interesting fund raiser.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

*edit* PATENT PENDING


----------



## robertroe (Jun 30, 2005)

Top Trumps! Brilliant  So does a high or low weight win?? 

Couldn't agree more with genocidalduck's points. Can't see the problem with a late night run on a dual carraigae way. I get just as annoyed with these idiots who risk their and other road users lifes unnecessarily, but that wasn't the impression I got with the M3 "race".


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> it has to be a Scotish thing i am sure of it.
> 
> but i come back to a 7 page story and no doubt my name is mud on the BMW forum now
> 
> ...


Hrm - that singles out me then. ... but then again what has this to do with nationallity? Other forums care? If I have "mind issues" I'll seek professional help rather than asking on here. Though I have been concerned about my choice of aftershave.

Maybe this will eventually be laid to rest and forgotten along with the other 1057 pages as it deserves.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

robertroe said:


> Top Trumps! Brilliant  So does a high or low weight win??
> 
> Couldn't agree more with genocidalduck's points. Can't see the problem with a late night run on a dual carraigae way. I get just as annoyed with these idiots who risk their and other road users lifes unnecessarily, but that wasn't the impression I got with the M3 "race".


WOW someone agrees with me  WooHooo
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Sorry for getting over excited. It doesnt happen often


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

dee said:


> The next time anyone wants to go to a track day, we can save a fortune by writing all the details of your car onto a small card (I know a good printer), we can make lots of copies and on a pre arranged date and time, we can all meet at south mimms and play Trump cards. :lol:


This was the first post in this whole sorry 8 page saga that actually had me ROFL, rather than just shaking my head in dis-belief!

Nice one Dee, very nice one


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

clived said:


> How can your post, which was a direct question to Mr Demon, have nothing to do with him? :roll:


Anyone could have posted that tale and my post would not have been any different.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Well, I guess you have a point. You will post negativity in anyone's thread 

P.S. Haven't we been instructed to all be nice to each other now or something?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Well, I guess you have a point. You will post negativity in anyone's thread


Maybe I'll throw in some double negatives next time - that should help address the balance.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> P.S. Haven't we been instructed to all be nice to each other now or something?


Dunno - maybe my implant ain't working......maybe my implant ain't working...ing....ing....ing [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## boxsters-stink (May 10, 2005)

mrdemon said:


> 2am this morning car was running like a dream.
> 
> perfect temp and every thing, car felt V fast.
> 
> ...


bollox :lol:


----------



## boxsters-stink (May 10, 2005)

well i'm the best driver in the world and i got beaten (only just) by a Merc E320 Diesel!! 225bhp, 4wd my arse.

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

you should have bought a 3.2 DSG - trump! :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

dee said:


> you should have bought a 3.2 DSG - trump! :lol:


IS that faster than the 225?


----------



## TThor (Aug 24, 2005)

Now now ladies!!!! The sensible people would just ignore this "mine is faster than yours" post. It's been quite an eye opener to read the drivel from the regular posters, who took the bait hook line & sinker from MrDemon. 9 pages of rhetoric, spite & needless backbiting within 6 hours!!

You all do yourself a disservice & portray this forum for what is has become - a cyberspace mouthpiece for VERY dissatisfied opponents of VAG.

Don't worry, the removal company will be here @ 1900 & I'll be gone.....

Uncle Albert


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TThor said:


> Now now ladies!!!! The sensible people would just ignore this "mine is faster than yours" post. It's been quite an eye opener to read the drivel from the regular posters, who took the bait hook line & sinker from MrDemon. 9 pages of rhetoric, spite & needless backbiting within 6 hours!!
> 
> You all do yourself a disservice & portray this forum for what is has become - a cyberspace mouthpiece for VERY dissatisfied opponents of VAG.
> 
> ...


Are you really sure you got the right fish?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

saint said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > you should have bought a 3.2 DSG - trump! :lol:
> ...


yup


----------



## boxsters-stink (May 10, 2005)

dee said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > dee said:
> ...


by much?


----------



## TThor (Aug 24, 2005)

saint said:


> TThor said:
> 
> 
> > Now now ladies!!!! The sensible people would just ignore this "mine is faster than yours" post. It's been quite an eye opener to read the drivel from the regular posters, who took the bait hook line & sinker from MrDemon. 9 pages of rhetoric, spite & needless backbiting within 6 hours!!
> ...


Do you speak English? I obviously miss something here? What has the price of fish got to do with anything? Peculiar.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

boxsters-stink said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


enough :wink:

and you drive like my mum so it'll be easy :lol:

:wink:


----------



## boxsters-stink (May 10, 2005)

dee said:


> boxsters-stink said:
> 
> 
> > dee said:
> ...


  sounds like a challenge.

tell her to name the time and place and i'll be there or shall i ask her myself :wink:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

:lol: :lol:

:wink:

early one today as feeling unwell  good long weekend all :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TThor said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > TThor said:
> ...


If you don't get what I have said maybe it is you that does not speak English.

Hook, bait, line and sinker - you know - fishing tackle.



> It's been quite an eye opener to read the drivel from the regular posters, who took the bait hook line & sinker from MrDemon. 9 pages of rhetoric, spite & needless backbiting within 6 hours!!


My point explained - are you sure you are talking about the right people?

Geddit ?

< /me wishes that he could insert a Stewie from Family Guy sound effect at the juncture>


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

wow ive only been in leeds for a few hours and this thread has gone mad.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

btw was it an old shape m3? cant be arsed to read all the posts.
also was it wet,?

i defo think you could do an old shape in the wet no probs


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

bmx said:


> btw was it an old shape m3? cant be arsed to read all the posts.
> also was it wet,?
> 
> i defo think you could do an old shape in the wet no probs


Don't think that was ever answered


----------



## TThor (Aug 24, 2005)

saint said:


> TThor said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Sorry Saint - A long day & I'm obviously slow. Eventually understood! One & a half hours to go to finally fleeing this horrible country... (What's a "Stewie"?).


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://www.planet-familyguy.com/pfg/characters.php


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Can anyone offer a brief summary so that I don't have to trawl through 10 pages of nothingness!!!


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> Can anyone offer a brief summary so that I don't have to trawl through 10 pages of nothingness!!!


Holy moley guys! [smiley=elvis.gif]

10 pages in a few hours.

Basically mate, demon man had put the post in, some people saying well done. some people blazing him for street racing, some people doing Victor Meldrew impersonations and some people calling him a liar.

Oh, its his birthday too and somebody elses too.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

saint said:


> Look - let's just condense this thread.
> 
> I was out in my car last night - raced a car inbetween sets of lights - I won. I got really excited about it and felt I had to tell everyone.
> 
> Not very interesting really.


That's about it


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

my god 142 repiles 1752 views, not seen that in a while, must have all bmw forum members reading too :lol:


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> Can anyone offer a brief summary so that I don't have to trawl through 10 pages of nothingness!!!


Whilst I don't condone racing on our public roads (Like BreTT I too have witnessed the aftermath all too frequently). The summary of this thread is that the old school are being thier usual pedantic and spiteful selves, to anyone who is less well educated than themselves or who has in recent times found they can finally afford a TT.

I may ofcouse be mistaken? :?:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

upiker2005 said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone offer a brief summary so that I don't have to trawl through 10 pages of nothingness!!!
> ...


 [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

upiker2005 said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone offer a brief summary so that I don't have to trawl through 10 pages of nothingness!!!
> ...


it seems that way. "ive had one, sold it.so there shit now"


----------



## marty77 (Nov 9, 2004)

sssgucci said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone offer a brief summary so that I don't have to trawl through 10 pages of nothingness!!!
> ...


I have been following this post most of the day, and that is a perfect, and excellent summary :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> The summary of this thread is that the old school are being thier usual pedantic and spiteful selves, to anyone who is less well educated than themselves or who has in recent times found they can finally afford a TT.
> 
> I may ofcouse be mistaken? Question


Ok....ok....yup....old school....whatever.....

Yup - bingo!! What a bizzare reflection of this thread - and if you did care to read up has nothing to do with TT ownership/non-ownership whatsoever - and certainly got bog all to do with money.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Who called the poor bloke a liar? Who actually understands this thread? Who is gonna do us a favour and lock it?


----------



## fivelittlefish (May 15, 2002)

> Are you really sure you got the right fish?


I'm usually the right fish, if I can inject even more surrealism into this thread


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We all clearly know that the M3 is the quicker car on paper. It weighs similar, yet has more power...In a straight drag driver skill hardly comes into it, unless keeping the wheel straight whilst clutching and changing gear is now classed as "driver skill". I have no reason what so ever to believe that Mr Demon is lying, yet all the performance mags and other anecdotal evidence seem to indicate that the M3 should fairly easily beat (even) a chipped TT. So either the guy really didn't know how to drive (changing too early?) or his M3 has some serious issues :?

But it does seem that between 2 points Mr Demons TT beat an M3.

If he believes his M3 to have no problems and his own driving skill to have no problems, then he may very well have woken this morning to consider selling 

I consider myself to be an OK driver, yet my modified TT was only just quicker than an old E36 cab, in a straight line :?

Each to his own I say.

It is a fact that this forum has changed over the past few years, but then so do most things. That's life. Sometimes I don't like stuff that is posted now and sometimes I find it outrageously funny. I'm fairly sure this wasn't dissimilar to a couple of years ago... 

There does seem to be more arguments and personal comments recently than ever before and I think it doesn't do this forum any favours 

I think everyone should chill.  have a good Bank Holiday weekend everyone


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > M3sly just registered.
> ...


No that would be my fault as a member of both forums. TT is gone but I still look in from time to time, something wrong with that?


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

its the driver not the car....you just had more guts


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

yes have a good weekend i am off to Brands Hatch all bank holiday.

most of my mates have 911's so off in one of those for the weekend.

The point to my post was every one was shocked that i won which is why the guy in the BMW asked me what I had under the hood.

We both had a laugh and no harm was done.

He was so egging me on for a race I being who I am was a taker.
So its not like i picked the race he did.

He thought i had a bigger engine in it 

And I am not going to lie about it, whats the point.

The TT was running very fast last night as I said and I only had 20 miles of shell left in her.

His car was prob not running at its best who knows or his gear changing was not up to par, we will never know. he may have had subs and stuff in it he was quite young.

Stats do not mean any thing when push comes to shove I was quicker on this day thats all.

This is my last post on the thread because some one has raced a Cooper S and lost so the guys on the mini forum must be having eggs. (mini eggs)

The TT should have walked all over it but it did not these things happen.

laters all.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

mrdemon said:


> most of my mates have 911's so off in one of those for the weekend.


I heard you havent got any mates.... Your mother hung a pork chop around your neck when you were a kid so your dog would play with you....

:wink:


----------



## big tt (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a chipped 225 tt and a 51 plate m3 and there is no way on gods earth that a chipped tt would beat the m3 sorry , i think the m3 deserves a rematch , i live in essex so if your ever over this way ill show what an m3 can really do !


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

Without wanting to offend as a newbie here but people this thread


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i think racing on the road is a lot different to on a track or santa pod stuff. i've been beaten on the road by many a slower car(on paper). the tt is slower on paper than a bmw m3 but the tt might have slightly better in gear times :? put it this way i've seen m3's at the pod running 13.4 sec 1/4's and chipped tt's running 14.3 sec 1/4's. i personally think the m3 is much quicker than a chipped tt but that's not to say mr demon didn't beat him :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> i think racing on the road is a lot different to on a track or santa pod stuff. i've been beaten on the road by many a slower car(on paper). the tt is slower on paper than a bmw m3 but the tt might have slightly better in gear times :? put it this way i've seen m3's at the pod running 13.4 sec 1/4's and chipped tt's running 14.3 sec 1/4's. i personally think the m3 is much quicker than a chipped tt but that's not to say mr demon didn't beat him :?


I dont believe it!  :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

amtechuk said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > DXN said:
> ...


Did i say there was anything wrong with it :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

sssgucci said:


> upiker2005 said:
> 
> 
> > auditt260bhp said:
> ...


 [smiley=stupid.gif] too


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

My next car is a BMW M3 ? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

NO

Joe


----------

